
Revl (YC W16): stabilized action camera - liseman
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/revl-arc-the-first-stabilized-4k-action-camera--3/
======
mchahn
The view from the leaning motorcycle was awesome. I took it for granted that
stabilization meant seeing it from the vantage of the rider, so seeing it from
the aspect of an external viewer was a bit shocking and really cool.

------
gravypod
What kind of storage space do you need for the recording and can you use this
from a laptop?

~~~
iheartmemcache
Well, if it's 4k RAW an hour runs about 50 GB. That's of footage on high-end
prosumer RED 4k gear at 24 FPS. I'm sure higher-end gear with larger CCDs and
more accurate sensors will sample at a way higher rate. I've seen numbers as
high as 1.5 TB an hour. I've played around with the entry level RED 4k stuff
just for fun on my last-gen Core i7 and it's just fine with Avid.

It looks like it's designed just like the SteadXP[1]. In which case, it uses
the gyroscopic sensors to act in tandem with whatever gimble/mount/steadycam
you have, and it crops/reframes according to the movement the sensor picked
up. 4k is just a marketing wank word anyway, just like megapixels, megahertz
or "4G". None of those mean anything unless you know what sensors, what your
workload is like and how many instructions per second you average, and what
your dB loss is. Ten year old Sony cameras shooting at a quarter the
resolution with ARRI lenses will easily outperform whatever you could possibly
provision for $450.

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1091165875/steadxp-
the-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1091165875/steadxp-the-future-
of-video-stabilization) \-- About a year head start, which is already
shipping. I'm not a patent attorney I'd be real concerned if I were the
founders.

